# Direction switch



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I am working on a new 2 lane track and want to be able to reverse power so that I can run in either direction. I don't need to switch each lane individually just want to reverse the polarity of the power.

I will be using 1 laptop power supply to power both lanes. What would be a good switch to use to reverse the power?

Thanks.


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 18, 2013)

Its a worthy mod, IMO. Gives you a whole other track to race at the flip of a switch. 
You'll want a 6 terminal DPDT switch, available at radio shack or many other places. I would think you will actually need 2 direction control switches; one for each lane. This is because you should be wiring the DPDT switch in AFTER the controller, but use the switch to swap polarity going to the track rails; not swapping polarity going through the controller.

I don't have enough posts here to allow posting a link. Search for a wiring diagram "slot car track wiring diagram" I'm sure you'll come up with something. I found a great one on OWH website when I did my track.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind. If you want to wire each lane separately, and you're using sectional track, make sure each lane's ground is separate. Some sectional track grounds both lanes with one metal strip. The ground strip on the track would have to be cut between lanes and each ground wired separately to the switch. If you don't, you'll have a short trying to run in 2 directions at the same time.

If you have one power supply for both lanes, and you flip the polarity on one switch, there will be no issue. Make sure the switch you use is rated for 10+ Amps just to be safe. Also, the bigger the switch you get, the easier it will be to wire it.

If you're using Tomy track, and a Tomy plug into the terminal track, you can just flip the power plug and you'll have accomplished the reversal.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I know this picture is pretty busy but it's the one I used to wire our 4-lane permanant layout. It shows how to wire the DPDT switches.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

There's an easier diagram to read in this thread,Dslot's second version

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285660


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Direction Change*

just a note,
If your controllers feel very ON or OFF try reversing them also.


----------

